# Shall We Dance -- The Japanese Version



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I just came across this movie while channel surfing. I had seen the movie when it first made it's american release in 1996 and rewatched it last night.

The basic plot is as follows:
A man working as accountant has lost a lot of passion for life. While commuting on the train, he see's a beautiful woman in the window of a dance school where he eventually signs up for some dance lessons. The rest of the movie is all about the other characters in the movie as well as his life's subtle transformation.​
It's a small quiet movie that I really liked. Avoid the American version with Richard Gere and Jennifer Lopez -- needless to say they sucked all of the goodness out of the movie.

In the end, I give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I actually really enjoyed this one, too. I saw it back in the in 1999-2000 and thought it was great. Though, I had the same notion as you did to avoid the Richard Gere one once I heard that it was being remade.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I must agree, a very well made movie indeed .... :T


----------

